# Transmission Fluid



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I recenly acquired a 1995 Altima with 192000 miles for FREE!!
Just returned from a 700 mile trip and got 31 mpg. I want to change the transmission fluid as the stuff that is in ther has a brown cast to it (not red anymore). Wondering how much fluid will empty out when I drain it so I cam replace the same amount. Hayes lists the capacity as 10 qts but I have yet to drain the same amount out as the specs call for (torque convertor, etc):newbie: .

Thanks!!


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

here is what you will need to do.
unplug the return hose going from transmission to radiator.
there are two of them there. it's the one with simple hose connection. shortest one.
on the transmission it is the upper one. so unplug it from connection to radiator and put some
container for old fluid below the hose. put a quart of new transmission fluid in transmission
through transmission metal tube(where you check transmission level). best to do it with someone else. let that dude turn the car on. the fluid will start to pour through the hose you 
unpluged. once you get about 1 - 2 quarts out. turn the car off and pour more new fluid in 
transmission. put your car in reverse, drive, D2, D1 while you do it. see when fluid gets
clean red. it took me about 9 quarts of Dextron III. 

you need to buy filter and gasket for your transmission. they are usually sold together.
look here(they might have it, maybe not): www.abcnissanwholesale.com. 
if it's not there it's best to buy it from dealer. autozone and checker sell shit. I only buy oil and oil filter from them.

so once you bought it, drain transmission fluid from the bottom of the pan. take off the transmission pan. clean it . there will be 2 magnets there. clean small metal stuck to them.
then you will see the filter. the screws are of different length. so keep track where each screw came from. raplace the filter. remove old gasket. clean surfaces of pan and transmission with (don't know how in english, it's like a sand paper put it's just bunch of
tiny wires all mixed together). put new gasket in there. 
IMPORTANT: don't tighten screws of the pan too hard. get torque wrench(rent in autozone) and tighten by the specified torque in your Hayness manual.
tighten it too hard --> blow the gasket..
after finished. put more trany fluid till normal level. turn the car on. turn it off. check the level. add more if necessary.
check fluid later after you drive the car for a while.


it would be a good idea to get good spark plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor. they all wear out after time. 
spark plugs: use NGK only(get platinum 2.83$, don't buy iridium, IX or double platinum, they just last longer)
idnition wires: use NGK only. if you have good wires(NGK) check resistance and see if you need to change them. as described in manual.
get those at www.sparkplugs.com and www.ngk.com. it's the same company.
get distributor cap and rotor at www.abcnissanwholesale.com. before you get the cap and rotor find out what is the brand of your distributor.(hitachi? smth else?) call them if they have the one you need.
otherwise buy cap and rotor from dealer. don't buy it in autozone, checker. it's waste of money.

Never use bosch plugs or wires. They cause misfires on nissans and generaly suck. search the forum if you don't believe me.

I hope that helped.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Thank You.......


----------

